# Tanneries?



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Who do you send your capes to guys & gals? I'm looking for an inexpensive place but yet a good tan.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

where are you from?


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

OK. Me too. I have always done all work myself, but I am getting backed up and am thinking of sending off some capes. Will they take 100% raw capes or do you still need to turn ears, nose, lips and flesh before sending out?


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I would flesh the whole thing out and turn the nose lips and ears first, but I am from Western Wisconsin, Galesville, near LaCrosse.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

I did a little research and found a place in Illinois that will take a raw, frozen cape, and turn everything flesh and tan for $81. With shipping both ways, you're looking at $110-$115. With the time it would save me on say 5 to 10 capes, its starting to sound like it would be worth doing.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I would say, that is the least fun part of the job in my opinion. And what did you use to tan your own If I might ask? Kinda interested in doing that, but the Illinois place sounds nice. Whats the name of that tannery?


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

It's called Micro Tan. www.micro-tan.com $45 if it has been fleshed, turned, and salted, and $83 if it is raw. I use the Dan Rinehart's tanning cream to tan my hides. I was using McKenzie tan, but I like the Rinehart's better. I still have a full quart of the McKenzie tan I can sell or trade you if you want it. I'm starting to think it would be worth my time to send a few capes off raw and let them do all the work and see if I like doing it that way. The only thing I don't like is they have a 3 month turn around.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose with the work you dont do, you have to sacrafice. But that sounds good, I might try it as well.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.yellowbot.com/barretts-fur-dressing-incorporated-columbus-ms.html. 
Used these guys for years in taxidermy business they are excellent.


----------



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

East Coast Tannery in Pennsylvania will take your raw capes and split, turn, salt and tan them for $59.00. 215-799-1900 is their phone number.


----------

